# Satisfying sexual needs.....what about timing?



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

So here's the deal, as you've may have seen from my other post, Ive been recently spicing up our sexual experiences. However Ive kind of run into a little problem....

We still aren't having sex as much as I would like. I seem to be the most ready to go during the afternoon (when we both are working) or late at night.. The problem is that during the week hubs usually goes to sleep early because he has to wake up early. So by time im wanting some, he's fast asleep...

Because of this, we are only having sex like 2 times a week, maybe 3 if im lucky.... While to some, this may be a good number, but we are both in our early/mid 20's.

And this is not to say that he's never wanting it when I dont, usually he's trying to get some in the morning, but im NOT a morning person usually hahah so thats a no go.


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

well that's tough scheduling problem... Lucky you to be getting it 2-3 times a week though!! You're right, to me that's a fantastic number considering I only get it around 3 times a month... 

Personally I would never mind being awakened to have sex or staying up a little extra late; I would gladly do that. I don't know how your hubby feels about that though. Do your sex sessions last a long time or could they be shorted so they don't go on for too long but are still satisfying? 

Maybe come to a compromise as well. Maybe you could throw in a morning or two if he were willing to take care of you at night once or twice week?


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

My hubs usually doesnt mind being woken up to some good down below action. BUt the problem with that i dont want to be the one initiating it all the time.... and I know that he does too in the mornings, but I just dont like the idea of morning breath dry mouth sex.... Compromising would be a good idea though, I give in to the mornings maybe 2 times a month if he hooks it up at night....


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

SweetiepieMI said:


> My hubs usually doesnt mind being woken up to some good down below action. BUt the problem with that i dont want to be the one initiating it all the time.... and I know that he does too in the mornings, but I just dont like the idea of morning breath dry mouth sex.... Compromising would be a good idea though, I give in to the mornings maybe 2 times a month if he hooks it up at night....


I think that's the right idea, I can't think of a guy that wouldn't be up for that exchange! And you can always keep a travel sized toothpaste or mouthwash next to the bed if it's the morning breath that bothers you.


----------



## keefer (Jan 27, 2010)

Anyway to get that afternoon to push through to when you get home. How about some sexy emails/texts back and forth.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

keefer said:


> Anyway to get that afternoon to push through to when you get home. How about some sexy emails/texts back and forth.


I would honestly be SHOCKED is he ever sent a sexual text hahaha, if you knew him then you owuld know why. I have sent him some and a picture or two and he will respond by calling me and be like- "mmm, what did i do to deserve that" 
but hes not a typer or txter AT ALL.......

I did give him some action this morning which he was VERY ahppy about because i initiated it, we didnt have too much time before work so i just gave him a quick hand/bj but he promised he was gonna hook it up and return the favor tonite  so that is a plusbut once again, unless we are going to go at it all weekend- tht'll make it just 2 times this week./...


----------



## keefer (Jan 27, 2010)

I would probably faint if my wife sent me one.


----------



## cliff (Jan 31, 2009)

SweetiepieMI, have you asked him what you guys as a couple could do in order to facilitate him taking more initiative? Getting some task or chore out of his way? Or letting him know just because he's going to sleep early shouldn't have to get in the way of you guys being together more often? I think that's when a couple can be in danger of getting into a rut: he'll be happy to have sex with you, but will be waiting for you to bring it up all the time.

I don't remember if you said, bur does he want it more frequently too?

I applaud your efforts!


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

I asked his about that this past weekend. He said he's satisfied with like 2-3 times a week :/ 
I told him I want like 3-4, so we should both at least take the time to do it 3 times a week.


----------

